# Not sure if weed or grass. Please help identify



## Patok101 (Oct 24, 2020)

These grew longer and faster than the rest of my TTTF and KBG mix. They really stood out so I am trying to find out if these are weeds or not. Identifying them may help me prepare in the spring if they pop up again. Thanks!

Please identify this weed https://imgur.com/gallery/WNyhvMd


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that's Nutsedge. I have it too in the wettest section of my yard. I know there is an herbicide called Sedge Hammer that will kill it. Looks like Ortho has a Nutsedge Killer as well. I'm following this post to see whether we should worry about it now or wait until Spring.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Patok101 Poa triv, no affordable option for selective removal, just have to pull it.


----------



## Patok101 (Oct 24, 2020)

This showed up after my reno and came up on a specific part of the lawn only. I didn't see it on the old lawn and the seeds I got are weed and other crop free. 
Pulling it, I couldn't get any roots out. Should I worry about this now? I just don't want it to ruin the reno that's looking good so far.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Patok101 said:


> This showed up after my reno and came up on a specific part of the lawn only. I didn't see it on the old lawn and the seeds I got are weed and other crop free.
> Pulling it, I couldn't get any roots out. Should I worry about this now? I just don't want it to ruin the reno that's looking good so far.


There are other people using seeds with triv in it, it can come from anywhere. If it's a very small infestation you can paint the leaves with glyphosate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Patok101 I moved this to the weed Id section.

I see clasping auricles. It looks like annual ryegrass.


----------

